# Soil Plug Analysis



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi all,

Just got a Pro-Plugger and have a 2 questions (Pic Below):

1. Does this look like a good core? Visually, I notice a top layer of sand from my top dressing efforts, but otherwise I don't know enough about what to look for.

2. I have a Soil Savy test kit - Not sure if this is the ideal soil testing option but I had thrown it in my Amazon cart last week. When providing them a sample, which part of the core should I be getting my sample from? Or do I mix all the soil up first? this is a 4" deep plug.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Cant really think of what to say to help other than maybe dig around and see how deep the grass roots are reaching.


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

Take a few samples around your lawn.. I do about 5.. take the soil that the roots are in about 3 to 4 inch down.. mix them all up, remove all dead roots rocks. Put it in your sample jar send it off..


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Ok thanks - So since this is a 4" deep plug, I should basically be mixing up all of the soil shown (x multiple locations)?


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

Just take the bottom one inch.. and mix with your other samples


----------

